# Let's talk bottles



## YeOldeOke (19/7/18)

As always, we are looking to improve our offering to our clients. Bottles are important. They are used often to refill tanks or to drip, so any irritation they cause in this frequent process quickly mount to the expletive level.


The bottles we currently use for our made to order juices are HDPE squeeze bottles, with a spout and a little cap at the top. (we are now using clear bottles, not black, to easily see how much juice is left.) To me these bottles work well, with no mess and no fuss to open.




We are considering going to Chubby Gorillas as they seem to be 'popular' - this 'popular' idea may be real or just marketing, I'm not sure. I have my reservations.

Some have problems opening them, and if the tip is not wiped after use, they can become messy with juice inside the cap. Being hard to squeeze is also mentioned.




Glass with drippers also do not seem satisfactory.

All round it seems to me there really is no great design that do not have issues. We don't want to go the Chubby Gorilla route simply because everyone seems to be going that way, we'd like to have some input from vapers on what they really prefer.

Any thoughts welcomed.


----------



## Christos (19/7/18)

The current bottle you use I prefer personally.
Lots of juice flow with minimal squeeze effort and no bubble of juice afterwards. 

I do however only like these bottles in 250ml format.
The gorilla bottles I dislike in 100ml up.
They are however practical on 60ml form for me as I don't worry about a spill if they are in my car lying on their side etc.
Just my thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/7/18)

The Gorillas look good, which is probably why most manufacturers go for them. Attractiveness on the shelf improves sales.

We would prefer to not only go for marketing, rather offer the vaper a better experience once he/she has bought the product. It is a tricky situation.



Christos said:


> The current bottle you use I prefer personally.
> Lots of juice flow with minimal squeeze effort and no bubble of juice afterwards.
> 
> I do however only like these bottles in 250ml format.
> ...



@Christos Thanks for your thoughts. 250ml are pretty large bottles - why do you dislike the smaller HDPE bottles?


----------



## Christos (19/7/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> The Gorillas look good, which is probably why most manufacturers go for them. Attractiveness on the shelf improves sales.
> 
> We would prefer to not only go for marketing, rather offer the vaper a better experience once he/she has bought the product. It is a tricky situation.
> 
> ...


I have already felt uncomfortable carrying them around. 
The small bottles are used in the rare occasion I take a bottle with me. Hence a 60ml gorilla.
I have never had a bottle leak on me except the glass dropper bottles and the 100ml gorilla ones come to think of it. 
I think the main issue for me is the density of the bottle I.e. the smaller bottles have a smaller surface area to squeeze hence I like the 250ml bottles. 

I do agree the chubby gorillas look good but I have had a few of the caps pop off when filling wasting a good amount of juice and drenching a mod so I find them hugely annoying and impractical.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/7/18)

Bonus of gorilla chubby bottles is that they are child proof. It's an uk law requirement so I have to take child proof bottles with me when I go.

Not hard to squeeze and easy to use. They're also strong, you can recycle and use for quite sometime before chucking into the bin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/18)

My personal preference is the Chubby Gorilla 60ml. Ease of use. And able to re-use a good couple of times like @RainstormZA said. No leaks or spills. (yes you do have juice buildup in the cap but thats ok to me) And child proof safe most important. And it looks the biz. Not an eye sore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal_Geo (19/7/18)

Also fond of the chubbies - They fit (the 60ml at least) quite well into that mini-jeans pocket that never seems to have any application other than a finger-resting-location.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (19/7/18)

I prefer the glass droppers, more control of the liquid and easier to open than chubby gorilla which I have had several get stuck as the teeth seem to wear down. HDPE are great at home, but don't want to risk the little cap popping off if carrying around so just put the juice in something else for the day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/7/18)

I prefer glass in all capacities. A 100ml glass bottle is much easier to work with than a 100ml Chubby gorilla. I did see that Chubby Gorilla released a new version of their bottles. I haven't tested seen them as yet though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-vape-juice-bottles-poll-only.t44476/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/8/18)

It seems a bit split on whether the Chubby Gorilla or the HDPE/LDPE bottles are preferred.

Thanks to all for their input.

We will offer both for the convenience of our customers.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

Also would be nice if all vendors have a recyling program where bottles can be returned for a refill for those who don't do diy at a lower price. Buy your juices in bulk volume and refill them for cheaper. 

This will reduce our carbon footprint and save so much from going to the dump sites.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ChadB (20/8/18)

I didn't know about this until I placed my most recent order, and wow how happy I was! 
As an avid MTL user, the previous bottles were always a nightmare and i'd have to decant it.
The ease of use of the Gorilla bottles are amazing and they look way better imo. 
Thanks for awesome service and an even better product!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (20/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Also would be nice if all vendors have a recyling program where bottles can be returned for a refill for those who don't do diy at a lower price. Buy your juices in bulk volume and refill them for cheaper.
> 
> This will reduce our carbon footprint and save so much from going to the dump sites.



Think cleanliness becomes an issue. Also shipping is expensive so it won't be viable. 

However there is a B&M retail chain here in Cape Town that have their own juice which they refill for something like R2/ml. Which is quite affordable


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/8/18)

ChadB said:


> I didn't know about this until I placed my most recent order, and wow how happy I was!
> As an avid MTL user, the previous bottles were always a nightmare and i'd have to decant it.
> The ease of use of the Gorilla bottles are amazing and they look way better imo.
> Thanks for awesome service and an even better product!


@ChadB Glad you like the option. 

The Chubby Gorilla uses a different label, so this option is currently available on 37 of our 78 flavours. We are having labels printed for the other flavours as well and will add them to the option soon.


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/8/18)

franshorn said:


> Think cleanliness becomes an issue. Also shipping is expensive so it won't be viable.
> 
> However there is a B&M retail chain here in Cape Town that have their own juice which they refill for something like R2/ml. Which is quite affordable



@franshorn Our prices including packaging start at R1.80ml. Free shipping on orders of R350+ nationwide, only R35 below. Plus 3% to 10% cash back to your wallet.

Delivered to your door by courier, no driving, fuel costs and time.


----------



## franshorn (20/8/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @franshorn Our prices including packaging start at R1.80ml. Free shipping on orders of R350+ nationwide, only R35 below. Plus 3% to 10% cash back to your wallet.
> 
> Delivered to your door by courier, no driving, fuel costs and time.


I was more referring to the recycling of bottles, instead of consumers having to throw out their used bottle everytime the juice is done.

Like when I DIY, I wash, sterilize and re-use my old bottles a few times instead of using new ones each time


----------

